# TrevForever's Cruze Build *Pics



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

looking good


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looking good so far. 


Flex Issues..


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Looking good so far.
> 
> 
> Flex Issues..


Flex Issues?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

trevforever said:


> Flex Issues?


It's just my signature no need to worry lol. 


Flex Issues..


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Good stuff Trevor, if you lived closer I'd be happy to install the **** for you over some beers


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Good stuff Trevor, if you lived closer I'd be happy to install the **** for you over some beers


That'd be good. St Louis is pretty far away from haha bummer


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

UNGH that RS package doe! Sexy!


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Viridian said:


> UNGH that RS package doe! Sexy!


Yeah I really like it! I refused to get one without the RS package. Makes it look sportier


----------

